# neutered today



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,
Luigi was neutered today and he also had to have 2 molars pulled . I really like our vet and know they will send him home with lots of care information. However, if anyone has any tips for making sure his recovery goes smoothly I would love to know!
Thanks!!
Jessica


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For the neuter, I would recommend the onesies. It keeps them from trying to bite the stitches. Most of them bounce back quickly from the surgery even though we worry about them all the time. When Milo was done I didn't even have to give him any pain medication afterward. Hope Luigi's went smoothly.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't worry. Males seem to get along just fine. The trouble I had was keeping Javy from playing too much. I gave him pain meds the first day. The vet said to keep him calm for about a week. The second day he acted as if nothing was wrong. The most stress I felt was worrying he was jumping around too much and would break his stitches. Speaking of stitches, he never bothered his so I didn't have to worry about that at all. Good luck.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope Luigi is doing well. Yes, agree with Geri - the onesies were a lifesaver here. Augie had an undescended testicle and it was the stitches from that incision that bothered him and would have chewed open if not for the onesies. Also, as I have mentioned before  (and maybe it is only Augie that they have affected this way), but they have the added benefit, at least in our case, of calming him down - he became noticeably less active with them on.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How's Luigi doing today?


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh my, it's like the perfect storm. It seems like so many of us got our puppies around the same time and they're all being neutered within days of each other. Eli was neutered yesterday and aside from being very sleepy today and not wanting to go potty as much doesn't seem to show any side affects (poo poo poo LOL). 

I am using the onesie and I think it helps. Whenever I take it off he goes to bite his stitches. Linda - you're right, he also seems much calmer with it on.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, he's very cute! Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks all, he is much peppier today, eating well. The hardest part is keeping him from being so active!! The only bummer has been 2 pee accidents  and he does NOT like his pain pill! Tastes bitter from his reaction...Thank you again!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So happy to hear all is going well for Luigi.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know so much about dog surgery, but I do know lots about people medical stuff and post surgery unless there is some specific reason not to they always push fluids and always check to make sure that both bladder and bowels are moving well. Anesthesia can cause the bladder/bowels to become sluggish, also pain meds (codeine in particular) constipates, and people subconsciously tend to not want to go and hold it because it may hurt (depending on the operation) or even assuming the position hurts. I would think that it would be no different for dogs, so basically I would say make sure he is drinking lots and eliminating appropriately. Being well hydrated also helps to flush any left over anesthetic from the body.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm really worried about Eli. He's having a much harder time after his neuter than I thought he would. Everyone said the surgery is no big deal and it's easier for boys. It's been 3 days (yes, I know that's not a lot of time) but he seems very different. Immediately after the surgery and the next day he had diahrea (my fault for the chicken dinner the night before). Second day after the surgery he seemed to be feeling better, more energy, and pottying just fine. Today, third day post-surgery, he's not eating or drinking very much, he's constipated and sleeping a lot. The incision site is really itchy today to. I can tell it's bothering him more but I believe that's because incisions itch when they heal. 

I'm not sure if he seems worse because I'm limiting his movements and, therefore, he's just in a low energy, lazy groove or if it's because he's the anesthesia is working through his body. I called the vet and they told me the antibiotic and pain meds shouldn't cause constipation (not sure about this because I know it can be a side effect for humans who take codiene) and to bring him in tomorrow if he doesn't have a normal bowel movement. They're hesitant to give a laxative because they're afraid it will cause diahrea again. I also asked if I could put any medicated itch relief, such as neosporin, on the incision to reduce itching and they said no. If anyone has any advice, I'd appreciate right about now. Thanks!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Eli is feeling rough; poor little fellow. I also wouldn't recommend putting any meds on the wound as he may lick it and it may not be good for him to ingest. Since he doesn't seem to want to eat or drink I would try giving him water maybe from a dropper or syringe or even wetting your hand and letting him lick it off if he will do that just so that he does stay hydrated. Hopefully he perks up tomorrow. Let us know what the vet says if you end up taking him in.


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are not having a easy time of it. I would continue to keep in touch with your vet. And even bring him in just to ease your mind if nothing else! 
Take care.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh NO! I am so sorry to hear that Eli is struggling... 
I don't have any advice, just an ear to listen and a heart to pray that he recovers quickly!!
Please keep us up to date with how he is doing!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Ellie, how's Eli doing today?


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Yesterday, Eli seemed to come to himself. I think the reason he was so out of it was because I was limiting his movements so much, afraid he would hurt himself, that he became somewhat depressed. We began taking him outside yesterday and allowing him to return to normal activity and he immediately began acting like his usual self. Unfortunately, another problem has cropped up. He marked in the house 6x yesterday! It was crazy. DH got so angry. I put him back in the onesie because he does not urinate/deficate while dressed because it feels icky, I guess. Not sure why he was marking so heavily. It never happened before (at least not to this extent). I wonder if he's angry with us for the neuter?


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that he is feeling his old self again with regard to his health. As for the marking, I'm afraid I've no clue. I can't imagine him reasoning out the concept of 'I'm pis--- at them so I will pi-- on their stuff', but then again I'm pretty green when it comes to all this.


----------

